

Ask HN: any restaurant tech startup people want to meetup in SF? - maxgaudin

My startup, Sidework, provides online training for restaurant employees. I came out to SF from New Orleans to meet with investors and checkout your city. Please ping me at max@gosidework.com if you work in the restaurant tech space and want to grab a drink. Also down to meet people in general.
======
sscalia
How long are you in the area?

~~~
maxgaudin
I leave Saturday morning

